# F1 2010 ruckelt



## Navigater (21. Oktober 2010)

Hi leute habe da ein komisches problem mein f1 2010 ruckelt(egal bei welcher grafik einstellung) und zwar net von anfang an sondern erst nach so 30min bis 45min grafiktreiber ist neu.
das spiel habe ich gerade erst wieder install. da es mir vorher immer ab gestürzt ist mit folgender fehlermeldung  Problemereignisame:	APPCRASH
Anwendungsname:	F1_2010_game.exe
Anwendungsversion:	1.0.0.0
Anwendungszeitstempel:	4c766231
Fehlermodulname:	F1_2010_game.exe
Fehlermodulversion:	1.0.0.0
Fehlermodulzeitstempel:	4c766231
Ausnahmecode:	c0000
aber das passiert jetzt nicht mehr dafür ruckelt es jetzt und das nervt mal voll.
wäre echt dankbar wenn mir jemand helfen würde das ich das game endlich mal richtig spielen kann


----------



## Nomad (21. Oktober 2010)

Navigater schrieb:
			
		

> sondern erst nach so 30min bis 45min



Das klingt als ob der V-Ram voll läuft. 

Übrigens: Hier hättest du deine Frage auch stellen können, extra für F1 2010 aufgemacht.  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...mulationen/118354-sammelthread-f1-2010-a.html


----------



## Navigater (21. Oktober 2010)

das heisst dann für mich ???
sorry das hatte ich net gesehen


----------



## Nomad (21. Oktober 2010)

Kein Ding.^^

Wieviel Ram hat denn deine Grafikkarte? 
Ist aber halt nur eine Vermutung...


----------



## Navigater (21. Oktober 2010)

ok alles zu meiner karte    
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260
       Manufacturer: NVIDIA
          Chip type: GeForce GTX 260
           DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_05E2&SUBSYS_069E10DE&REV_A1
     Display Memory: 2669 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 877 MB
      Shared Memory: 1791 MB
       Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
       Monitor Name: PnP-Monitor (Standard)
      Monitor Model: V7 L17M
         Monitor Id: VSN0711
        Native Mode: unknown
        Output Type: HD15
        Driver Name: nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvd3dum,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2um
Driver File Version: 8.17.0012.5896 (English)
ich hoffe das langt dir


----------



## Nomad (21. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, ne GTX 260 ist eigentlich ausreichend für das Game.

Versuch doch einfach mal noch den neuen Grafikkartentreiber zu installieren. Ansonsten wüsst ich jetzt keine Lösung...


----------



## Navigater (21. Oktober 2010)

hmm  das habe erst gemacht den neusten wo es momentan gibt da war der fehler immer noch dann habe en wesentlich älteren drauf gemacht aber keine änderung.
schade weil es nervt so kann man net zocken


----------



## Nomad (21. Oktober 2010)

Ja ok. Du kannst versuchen, wenn es anfängt mit ruckeln, einfach mal den Task-Manager zu starten, das Spiel somit zu minimieren und dann wieder normal weiterspielen. Afaik wird dadurch der V-Ram mal kurz entleert. Vielleicht hilft es ja.


----------



## Navigater (21. Oktober 2010)

ok aber des bringt leider auch nix schade bzw scheissssssssssse 
man erst der appcrash und jetzt das und wieso das mit dem crash war bzw wieder weg ist verstehe ich auch net


----------



## Nomad (21. Oktober 2010)

So leid es mir tut, aber warte auf den Patch und hoffe das der dir etwas bringt!


----------



## Navigater (21. Oktober 2010)

alles klar kein thema aber es gibt ne möglichkeit hat mit grad en freund gemailt der meinte was von nem replay ordner usw wie gesagt danke trotzdem


----------



## Nomad (21. Oktober 2010)

Kannst ja mal hier reinschreiben ob es geklappt hat.


----------



## Navigater (21. Oktober 2010)

ok bei meinem kumpel hat es geklappt das man den replay ordner  auf schreib geschützt stellt tja bei mir leider net


----------



## Speedguru (21. Oktober 2010)

ging bei mir auch nicht, lösch die datei, dann starte das spiel und geh mit alt+TAB beim codemasterssymbol raus, dann musst du berechtigungen fetlegen, sodass das system lesen kann, aber nicht schreiben.

MFG

Speed


----------



## Own3r (21. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir stockt das Spiel auch nach einiger Zeit, wenn dann aber nur für 1-2 sek., danach geht es wieder.

Ich denke mal, dass der Patch das Problem beheben wird. (in meinem Falle DX11, welches die Performance verbessert).


----------



## Navigater (26. Oktober 2010)

Also ich rüste jetzt erst mal auf nen AMD x2 250 auf und dann probiere ich das ganze nochmal 
und falls es dann immer noch net funzt werde ich es so machen.


----------



## sensitron (17. November 2010)

Hab das Problem auch noch :/ gibt es irgendwelche Lösungen? Vielleicht weniger Zuschauer einstellen oder so?
Ich fahr normal mit 80-90FPS und manchmal 1-2 Runden mit nur 25FPS. Nervt ohne Ende >.<


----------



## Own3r (17. November 2010)

Alle Treiber auf dem neusten Stand? Welches Sys hast du?


----------



## sensitron (18. November 2010)

Treiber sind auf dem neusten Stand. Sys: amd phenom II x4 965, win7, HD 5770... alles andere is ja eher unwichtig :>


----------



## Own3r (18. November 2010)

Mach mal nur 4xMSAA, das hatte bei mir vor dem Patch ordentlich Leistung gebracht (vorher 8xMSAA).


----------



## sensitron (18. November 2010)

Sorry vergessen zu schreiben  hab natürlich schon ausprobiert, ändert nichts, ausser halt paar fps  is ja klar.

Hab jetzt gestern aber auch keine Probleme gehabt, hab die Zuschauer mal von Hoch auf Niedrig gestellt, sonst wüsst ich jetzt nix, was ich geändert hab und die FPS waren konstant. Kann mir aber irgendwie nich vorstellen dass es mit den Zuschauern zu tun hat.


----------

